# Permissions d'une partition sous linux



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment changer changer les droits d'utilisateur d'une partition sous Linux?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## olof (22 Août 2002)

Heu, qu'est-ce que tu entends par changer les droits sur une PARTITION ??? Tu ne veux pas plutôt dire sur un répertoire ?!?!?!?

Car je te rappelle qu'une partition, pour être accédée, doit être montée dans le système, sous un répertoire...

Donc, si c'est ça qu'il te faut, la commande chmod est ton amie !!!
Et peut-être aussi chown et chgrp...

Un p'tit man et hop !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WS95000 (22 Août 2002)

La commande mount a pour option d'affecter le proprietaire (par UID) et la permission (RW)  du directory. 
Soit tu tape la commande, soit tu modifie le fichier /etc/fstab, mais tjs en tant que Root bien entendu.
Je crois qu'une consultation de doc MAN s'impose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olof:</font><hr />* 
Donc, si c'est ça qu'il te faut, la commande chmod est ton amie !!!
Et peut-être aussi chown et chgrp...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est donc bien un répertoire s'cuse olof (tu chipote un peu non ?)
J'ai bien pensé que chmod ou mount pouvaient m'aider mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce changement de droit par ces fonction n'était pas définitif et qu'il fallait le refaire à chaque démarrage de la machine .je veux qu'il soit permanent ce changement.

J'ai essayé d'éditer le fichier fstab et d'y modifier les droit en tant que root mais il faut aussi calculer umask...Je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment faire.
Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà fait une chose du genre?


----------

